# Battlefield 3: Keine zivilen Opfer im Ego-Shooter - "Es ist kindisch, sich mehr Blut zu wünschen"



## SebastianThoeing (31. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Keine zivilen Opfer im Ego-Shooter - "Es ist kindisch, sich mehr Blut zu wünschen" * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Keine zivilen Opfer im Ego-Shooter - "Es ist kindisch, sich mehr Blut zu wünschen"


----------



## Yojinj (31. August 2011)

Richtig so, ich will in der BF Reihe meinem Feind an den Kragen..


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

Find ich ne gute Einstellung. Leider ist es tatsächlich so, dass sich viele Spieler, die sich selbst als erwachsen definieren, an derartigen Möglichkeiten erfreuen würden. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit Mündigkeit oder Meinungsfreiheit etc. zu tun. Man kann auch sehr nahe an der Realität sein, ohne dabei Zivilisten erschießen zu können. Denn allein die Möglichkeit reizt leider Gottes bereits eine Vielzahl der intelligenten Masse.
Bestes Negativbeispiel bleibt für mich Modern Warfare 2. Ich hab das Flughafen-Level gesehen und seitdem kommt mir kein Teil dieser Schmutzfirma mehr auf meine Platte.


----------



## Bitfreezer (31. August 2011)

Jup, die haben eben nicht nötig, irgendwelche markanten, unnötigen Levels zu machen, nur um in die Medien zu kommen. Das Flughafen-Level war für mich ein Grund, danach kein Call of Duty mehr zu kaufen. Denn wenn ein Spiel von sich aus gut ist, braucht es so etwas Dummes nicht, um erfolgreich zu sein. = IMO


----------



## gammelbude (31. August 2011)

"Erwachsen bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr Blut – das ist etwas, was viele Leute da draußen gerne verwechseln. Ganz ehrlich? Es ist kindisch, sich mehr Blut zu wünschen"

Diese zwei Sätze bitte auf einen Post-It schreiben und den Herren bei Bioware auf die Stirn kleben.


----------



## nullskill (31. August 2011)

er hat vollkommen recht und ich teile seine meinung seit vielen jahren. auch ich habe mich früher drüber geärgert, wenn es kein "blut" zu sehen gab. aber das traf dann eher spiele wie left4dead oder andere phantasy-shooter.

ich kann mich allerdings auch guten gewissens von denen ausschliessen, die dumm auf zivilisten ballern würden. klar ist bei gta schonmal ein passant getroffen worden, aber ich habe kein blutbad veranstaltet.

den quasi angesprochenen cod-teil habe ich komplett boykottiert und seitdem auf die kiddie-serie verzichtet. für so einen scheiss bin ich einfach zu alt.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

> Erwachsen bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr Blut – das ist etwas,  was viele Leute da draußen gerne verwechseln. Ganz ehrlich? Es ist  kindisch, sich mehr Blut zu wünschen


Ich wünsche mir soviel Blut, wie der Entwickler ursprünglich für das Spiel vorgesehen hat.

dh: vor diesen Fragestellungen:
- kommt das Spiel mit dieser Gewaltmenge irgendwo auf den Index?
- sind dann nachher irgendwelche Videos im Internet zu sehen, die wir ungern sehen würden?
- können wir das Rating irgendwie senken, um mehr Einheiten verkaufen zu können?
- können wir das Spiel irgendwie auf den Index bringen und so das Verbot als Werbung nutzen?
...

Sprich: ich will das Spiel, wie es von den Künstlern erschaffen wurde, bevor die Marketing Fritzen sich dran vergangen haben.
Klar, daß das ein Wunschtraum ist - leider ...


----------



## Cicero (31. August 2011)

Bitfreezer schrieb:


> Jup, die haben eben nicht nötig, irgendwelche markanten, unnötigen Levels zu machen, nur um in die Medien zu kommen. Das Flughafen-Level war für mich ein Grund, danach kein Call of Duty mehr zu kaufen. Denn wenn ein Spiel von sich aus gut ist, braucht es so etwas Dummes nicht, um erfolgreich zu sein. = IMO


 
/sign

Ebenso den Satz ""Erwachsen bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr Blut – das ist etwas, was  viele Leute da draußen gerne verwechseln. Ganz ehrlich? Es ist kindisch,  sich mehr Blut zu wünschen."

Finde ich auch persönlich nicht notwendig für ein gutes Spiel. In den MP-Matches schalte ich es oft sogar ganz aus, da es einfach nur stört. Einen Treffer bekommt man schließlich mittlerweile an der HUD-Reaktion angezeigt.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (31. August 2011)

Find ich vollkommen in Ordnung,

war es nicht schon in allen BF-Teilen so?
Ich meine nie besonders viel Blood and Gore gesehen zu haben, vielleicht hatte ich auch nur 
die Kindergartenversion?! 

Und mal ganz ehrlich, am Anfang ist es vielleicht ganz huebsch ( siehe SoF, SoF2) aber irgendwann verliert es den Reiz.


----------



## Dyson (31. August 2011)

Ach wie höchstdramatisch wenn man in einem Computerspiel "Zivilisten" (sind am Ende auch nur Polygonhaufen) töten kann. 
Ich finde es kindisch wenn man ständig so ein Geschiss um solche Pille Palle macht.

Im übrigen macht es gerade in einem Kriegsspiel Sinn das auch Zivilisten ums Leben kommen können, es sollte sogar eine spielerische Herausforderung sein eben dies zu vermeiden.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2011)

mh, prinzipiell geb ich dem mann zwar recht (blut ungleich erwachsen), allerdings finde ich es bedenklich, dass er offenbar felsenfest davon ausgeht, dass die mehrzahl der bf3-spieler folgendes ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, tun würde: "Wahrscheinlich würde der Spieler das virtuelle Kind töten."

aber selbst wenn: irgendwie spricht seine sichtweise irgendwo doch gegen das oft zu hörendende: "ist doch nur ein spiel, die gewalt ist doch nicht echt." 
wieso sollte es dann verwerflich sein pixel-kinder um die ecke zu bringen? 
das passt irgendwie nicht ganz zusammen. 

außerdem hieße, zivilisten im spiel zu haben, ja nicht unbedingt, dass bf3 dadurch zwangsläufig (nur) blutrünstiger werden müsste. ich weiss, wie merkwürdig sich das jetzt anhört, aber zivilisten könnten ja durchaus eine art "gameplay-element" sein.


----------



## realgsus (31. August 2011)

Also mal ehrlich. Wenn ich in nem Game ne Waffe habe und ein Kind vor mir, würde ich im Leben nich drauf kommen es zu erschießen oO. Steh ich jetzt mit dieser Meinung allein da? Laut der Aussage von dem Typen, scheinbar schon


----------



## Mothman (31. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir soviel Blut, wie der Entwickler ursprünglich für das Spiel vorgesehen hat.
> [...]
> Sprich: ich will das Spiel, wie es von den Künstlern erschaffen wurde, bevor die Marketing Fritzen sich dran vergangen haben.
> Klar, daß das ein Wunschtraum ist - leider ...


 Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## dekkart (31. August 2011)

Man könnte ja auch auf die Idee kommen, Zivilisten als taktische Elemente einzubauen, also als Elemente, die man keinesfalls beschädigen oder gar erschießen darf, da man sonst massiv Punkte abgezogen kriegt (Das Punkte-Konto gibts ja schon bei BF, und es ist sogar siegentscheidend). Da könnten interessante Situationen entstehen, etwa wenn der obligatorische Grenade-spammer dann doch mal gezielt schießen müsste weil er sonst zu schweren Kollateralschaden anrichtet. Gleichzeitig wäre so was ein Schritt in Richtung mehr Realismus. Ich finde es ohnehin zynisch, Schlachten in dicht besiedelten Bevölkerungszentren (Paris Metro) zu simulieren und dabei so zu tun, als ob da keiner wohnt.


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Ach wie höchstdramatisch wenn man in einem Computerspiel "Zivilisten" (sind am Ende auch nur Polygonhaufen) töten kann.
> Ich finde es kindisch wenn man ständig so ein Geschiss um solche Pille Palle macht.
> 
> Im übrigen macht es gerade in einem Kriegsspiel Sinn das auch Zivilisten ums Leben kommen können, es sollte sogar eine spielerische Herausforderung sein eben dies zu vermeiden.


 

Ohne dir unterstellen zu wollen, dass du ausschließlich auf Grafik achtest, so finde ich es doch zumindest fragwürdig, dass man sich bei jedem neuen Spiel über die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten freut, da man der Realität angeblich immer näher zu kommen glaubt, sich aber anschließend noch immer hinstellt und behauptet, ausschließlich auf Polygone zu schießen. Wenn dem so wäre und wir uns alle ständig darüber bewusst sein wollten, dass wir nur auf Polygone schießen, so bräuchten wir keinen technischen Fortschritt. Derartigen Spaß könnten wir nämlich noch immer auch auf dem ATARI haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist ja gerade das tolle an einem Spiel, dass man sich in seine Welt hineingezogen fühlt und gegebenenfalls auch Entscheidungen trifft, die man mit sich selbst vereinbaren kann. Ich habe bspw bis heute noch nie das Adam aus den Mädels in Bioshock gezogen - wohl wissend, dass diese Kinder nicht real sind. Natürlich könnte ich mich auch hinmsetzen und sagen "das sind nur Polygone - also zieh das Adam". Es würde mir aber absolut keinen Spaß machen, weil ich mich damit nicht identifizieren würde.

Deine Idee, Zivilisten retten zu wollen, kann man auch hinterfragen. Was ist, wenn man sie nicht retten kann? Welchen spielerischen Mehrwert sollte dies haben? Soll es uns zeigen, dass im Krieg Unbeteiligte sterben und Krieg schlecht ist? Ist das der Sinn eines Spiels? Würde sich übrigens mit deiner Aussage widersprechen, dass diese Leute nur Polygone sind. Denn wozu sollte man im Krieg Polygone retten? Da hätte ich bspw besseres zu tun


----------



## thor2101 (31. August 2011)

Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass BF eher in die Richtung geht, dass es zeigt, wie grausam es sein kann. Dass inmitten eines Gefechts dir plötzlich Zivilisten in die Schusslinie rennen (aus Panik). Dass Kinder mit Waffen in der Hand auf dich zukommen und du entscheiden musst. Dass ganze Autokorsos mit Zivilisten zerbombt werden, ganz so wie im realen Leben eben. Das würde auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen, und könnte neben dem Spass Krieg zu führen einen gewissen Tiefgang haben. Aber nein. Bloss nicht polarisieren. CallofDuty hat es mit der Flughafenmission schon richtig gemacht. Denn genau so sieht es nunmal aus wenn Attentäter in Flughäfen, Hotels oder Clubs auf alles schiessen, was wegläuft. Nur leider geht das bei vielen einfach unter. Man nimmt es kurz zur Kenntnis und das wars. Wirklich zu begreifen was da gerade passiert ist, wenn zig junge Menschen ihr Leben verlieren, wegen irgendeiner politischen Scheisse, tun die Wenigsten. Da muss erst ein CoD herkommen, und alle schreien auf, wie schrecklich dass denn ist und ob das denn sein muss in einem Spiel und ich sage ja: weil wir nunmal jung genug sind, um ein paar Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, was in der Welt passiert.

Von mir aus: So real wie möglich! Nicht aus blutrünstigen Gründen, sondern um zu zeigen, was unsere Welt ist.


----------



## Sam28 (31. August 2011)

Blut und Brutalität ist so eine Sache, sie muss zum Spiel passen.
Für einen Shooter der in Richtung Zombie, Aliens, also Horror geht, ist Blut und Brutalität durchaus passend, weil es wie auch in Horror Filmen dazu gehört.
Wenn man dann gegen Menschen kämpft, wie in den Kriegsshootern ist übertriebene Anwendung von Blut und Gewalt eher kontraproduktiv, das ist dann wieder wie bei Actionfilmen, da setzt man so was nur bei der Story ein.
Ich habe L4D1 in der geschnittenen deutschen Fassung, ohne Blut kann man schon leben, aber das die Zombies im Umfallen sich schon auflösen, ging mal gar nicht. L4D2 habe ich ungeschnitten, das ist schon ein Unterschied, eindeutig ab 18, in Deutschland sogar verboten. Aber es trägt doch zu den Horror Effekten bei, die bei einem solchen Spiel sein sollten.


----------



## Cicero (31. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...allerdings finde ich es bedenklich, dass er offenbar felsenfest davon ausgeht, dass die mehrzahl der bf3-spieler folgendes ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, ...


 
Über diesen Satz bin ich auch gestolpert und wollte ihn schon kommentieren. Habe dann aber etwas darüber gegrübelt und überlegt, wie ein 15 jähriges Boah-ist-das-geil Bushido Kiddy reagieren würde (das sich jetzt keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlt   )

Ihr wisst alle, was ich meine....


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Das würde auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen, und könnte neben dem Spass Krieg zu führen einen gewissen Tiefgang haben. Aber nein. Bloss nicht polarisieren.


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber ich habe selten eine so dermaßen blöde Aussage gehört!

Wo gibt es denn bitte Spaß am Krieg? Es gibt lediglich Spaß, am Rechner zu sitzen und einen anderen Spieler zu markieren/treffen. DAS ist Spaß - DAS hat aber NICHTS mit Krieg zu tun. Zudem ist es absoluter Humbug, die Gesellschaft aufklären zu wollen, indem man sie "nebenbei" an die "negativen Seiten" des Krieges erinnern will, während der Spieler eigentlich Spaß empfindet. Das ist psychologisch überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## kornhill (31. August 2011)

"Wenn man einem Spieler die Wahl lässt, gute oder böse Dinge zu tun, wird er sich zumeist für die dunkle Seite entscheiden."

-- Kann ich nicht bestätigen. In RPG´s tendiere ich stark zur guten Seite. Deus Ex habe ich bis jetzt nicht einen getötet, ausser Bossen. Wenn ich doch mal entdeckt werde, töte ich kurz alles und lade dann neu. (Muss ich fairerweise dazusagen) Aber im allgemeinen tendiere ich extrem zum guten in Games. KOTOR habe ich oft versucht die böse Seite zu wählen, nur um dann 4h später zu merken das ich doch wieder zur guten Seite gerutscht bin.....


----------



## thor2101 (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber ich habe selten eine so dermaßen blöde Aussage gehört!
> 
> Wo gibt es denn bitte Spaß am Krieg? Es gibt lediglich Spaß, am Rechner zu sitzen und einen anderen Spieler zu markieren/treffen. DAS ist Spaß - DAS hat aber NICHTS mit Krieg zu tun. Zudem ist es absoluter Humbug, die Gesellschaft aufklären zu wollen, indem man sie "nebenbei" an die "negativen Seiten" des Krieges erinnern will, während der Spieler eigentlich Spaß empfindet. Das ist psychologisch überhaupt nicht möglich.


 
klar ist das Möglich. Ein Spiel soll letztenendes auch eine Erfahrung sein. Findest du es nicht anders herum pervers, dass wir hier Spass haben, Krieg zu führen, und am anderen Ende der Welt die Menschen nicht begreifen würden, wie man dabei Spass haben kann? Es wäre ein kleiner Tribut, hin und wieder - auch in einem Spiel - darauf hinzuweisen, was Krieg auch bedeutet. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass die Entwickler da in der Pflicht wären, dies in einigen Momenten zu zeigen. Und hey, wenn CoD das schafft, würde das BF auch schaffen, oder? Folterszenen und Massenmord auf Flughäfen sind schließlich gang und gäbe in Real Life! Und hat das die Spieler daran gehindert sich auf den Maps spaßige Gefechte zu liefern? Nein! 

Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: Ich will einfach Spass, ist bißchen einfach oder?


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> klar ist das Möglich. Ein Spiel soll letztenendes auch eine Erfahrung sein. Findest du es nicht anders herum pervers, dass wir hier Spass haben, Krieg zu führen, und am anderen Ende der Welt die Menschen nicht begreifen würden, wie man dabei Spass haben kann? Es wäre ein kleiner Tribut, hin und wieder - auch in einem Spiel - darauf hinzuweisen, was Krieg auch bedeutet. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass die Entwickler da in der Pflicht wären, dies in einigen Momenten zu zeigen. Und hey, wenn CoD das schafft, würde das BF auch schaffen, oder? Folterszenen und Massenmord auf Flughäfen sind schließlich gang und gäbe in Real Life! Und hat das die Spieler daran gehindert sich auf den Maps spaßige Gefechte zu liefern? Nein!
> 
> Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: Ich will einfach Spass, ist bißchen einfach oder?


 
Man muss sich einfach fragen, was das Ziel eines Spiels ist. soll es Spaß bereiten, sich durch Häuserreihen zu kämpfen oder soll es aufklären? Du kannst nicht die ganze Zeit auf gutes Gameplay setzen und den Spieler dadurch belohnen, zwischen zwei Speicherständen x "Menschen" umgenietet zu haben, um dann in einem Hauch einer Minute noch eben schnell darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass das übrigens auch alles gar nicht so lustig ist. Das hat für den Spieler absolut null Wert. Wenn du einen Menschen über die Schattenseiten des Krieges aufklären willst, dann bitte in einem dafür passenden Rahmen - und eben nicht verknüpft mit Software, die prinzipiell Spaß machen soll. Ein PC-Spiel hat mit Krieg aber absolut nichts zu tun - warum will man dann auf einmel so tun, als müsste man ihm während des Spiels zeigen, dass Krieg schlecht ist?

PS: Ich habe am PC keinen Spaß, Krieg zu führen. Krieg findet vor der Haustür statt, nicht vor dem PC.


----------



## Cicero (31. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> .... Wenn ich doch mal entdeckt werde, töte ich kurz alles und lade dann neu. (Muss ich fairerweise dazusagen).....



Und warum lädst du nicht gleich neu?


----------



## dekkart (31. August 2011)

@ Olsen84: Wenn es wirklich nur um das "Markieren" eines anderen Spielers gehen würde, könnte man auch abstrakte 16bit-shooter spielen. Die sind durchaus auch mal spaßig, aber die Mehrheit der Spieler steht nun mal auf Spiele, die auch ein gewisses Szenario mitliefern und das ist beim Shooter heutzutage meistens ein kriegerisches. Egal ob es Dir dabei nun gefällt oder nicht, in dem Moment, in dem Du ein Szenario benutzt, setzt Du dich damit auseinander. Und gerade beim Shooter wird ja schon immer sehr nach Realismus etc. geschrien. Da werden Waffensounds akribisch auf dem Schießstand aufgenommen, weil ein paar Waffennarren sich sofort beschweren würden, wenn eine Ak nicht klingt wie eine AK. Da werden Physiksimulationen entwickelt, die eine realistische Flugbahn der Kugeln berechnen. Die Bewegung der Soldaten wird immer ausgefeilter simuliert, es soll sich ja bitteschön realistisch anfühlen wenn man unter Kugelhagel in die Deckung hechtet. Alles um eine Kriegserfahrung zu simulieren, ob die jetzt "schön" oder "traumatisierend" auf den Spieler wirkt ist letzlich eine subjektive Sache. Aber dann zu sagen, es wäre eine "blöde Aussage" wenn jemand meint, dass dieser Realismus durchaus auch mal auf ein paar reale Probleme ausgeweitet werden könnte, die beim Krieg nun mal eben genauso existieren wie der Sniper auf dem Dach, das finde ich wiederum eine blöde Aussage.


----------



## IceGamer (31. August 2011)

Ich wundere mich gerade, wie der Herr Bach zu dem Schluss kommt, dass man als Spieler auf Kinder schießt?!
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es den Meisten hier so geht, aber solange da ein harmloses Kind ohne Waffe und ohne Absicht mich zu töten vor mir steht, warum sollte ich dann auf eines schießen?? Darin seh ich auch keine lustige Sache, die man mal ausprobieren kann... Das ist in meinen Augen nur krank und ich denke, dass das auch viele andere Spieler so sehen. Aus meiner Sicht hätte man die Flughafenmission in CoD auch anders gestallten können: Um zu verdeutlichen, wie brutal Attentäter und Terroristen vorgehen, hätte es gereicht, wenn man die Mission z.B. aus Sicht eines Familienvaters erlebt, der zuerst seine Familie sterben sieht und dann selber das Zeitliche segnet. Dafür muss man nicht selber zur Waffe greifen und Zivilisten umlegen. Zudem hätte man dadurch einen deutlich höheren Bezug zum Anschlag gehabt.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass in Battlefield 3 auch Zivilisten im Spiel vorkommen, da alles andere nun mal nicht realistisch ist. Man muss ja nicht gleich auf sie zielen dürfen(ähnlich wie in Half-Life 2 z.B.), aber ein Krieg in einer Stadt ohne zivile Opfer bzw. überhaupt ohne Zivilisten ist doch recht schwach.
Ich habe kein Verlangen danach, Zivilisten in irgendeiner Weise zu erschießen. Wenn jedoch welche von den Gegnern umgebracht werden, kann dies zur Atmosphäre beitragen (Half-Life 2 am Anfang in den Kanaltunneln). Daher finde ich auch in Spielen des 2. Weltkrieges Harkenkreuze deutlich besser als normale Kreuze in deutschen Fassungen. Trotzdem bin ich noch lange kein Rassist oder Verfassungsfeind.


----------



## thor2101 (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Man muss sich einfach fragen, was das Ziel eines Spiels ist. soll es Spaß bereiten, sich durch Häuserreihen zu kämpfen oder soll es aufklären? Du kannst nicht die ganze Zeit auf gutes Gameplay setzen und den Spieler dadurch belohnen, zwischen zwei Speicherständen x "Menschen" umgenietet zu haben, um dann in einem Hauch einer Minute noch eben schnell darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass das übrigens auch alles gar nicht so lustig ist. Das hat für den Spieler absolut null Wert. ...


 
Warum denkst du so absolut? Warum dieses Schwarz-Weiss? Natürlich kann man den Spieler dafür belohnen Soldaten zu töten, und andererseits bestrafen, wenn man ne Granate in eine Menschenmenge Zivilisten wirft. Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein? Im Gegenteil, ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass dies ein tolles Spielelement sein kann. Hey ich freu mich auch, durch die Häuserschluchten zu hetzen und die Feinde aufs Korn zu nehmen, Panzer auszuschalten und hinterlistige Messerkills zu machen, aber wenn mir beim Laufen durch die Gassen ein Kind begegnet mit großen erschrockenen Augen, dann würde das Spiel tausendmal mehr an Authentität gewinnen. Es geht auch um Erfahrungen.


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Hey ich freu mich auch, durch die Häuserschluchten zu hetzen und die Feinde aufs Korn zu nehmen, Panzer auszuschalten und hinterlistige Messerkills zu machen, aber wenn mir beim Laufen durch die Gassen ein Kind begegnet mit großen erschrockenen Augen, dann würde das Spiel tausendmal mehr an Authentität gewinnen. Es geht auch um Erfahrungen.


 
Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Das gefällt dir im Spie lund hat mit Krieg absolut nichts gemein. Wenn du in der Realität in einen Krieg verwickelt bist, dann tötest du in den meisten Fällen, um eben nicht selbst zu sterben. Du hast Todesangst, jede Verletzung bereitet dir Schmerzen, neben dir sitzen deine Freunde und weinen. Es gibt im Krieg keinen Spaß - außer man hat was an der Birne. Menschen zu töten ist kein Spaß - egal ob Zivilist oder trauriger Kämpfer der gegnerischen Fraktion. Undf genau das kommt in einem solchen Spiel überhaupt nicht rüber. Warum also krampfhaft nebenbei so tun, als wäre Krieg etwas schlechtes, während man sich über weite Teile des Spiels über seine großartigen "Morde" freut?


----------



## thor2101 (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Das gefällt dir im Spie lund hat mit Krieg absolut nichts gemein. Wenn du in der Realität in einen Krieg verwickelt bist, dann tötest du in den meisten Fällen, um eben nicht selbst zu sterben. Du hast Todesangst, jede Verletzung bereitet dir Schmerzen, neben dir sitzen deine Freunde und weinen. Es gibt im Krieg keinen Spaß - außer man hat was an der Birne. Menschen zu töten ist kein Spaß - egal ob Zivilist oder trauriger Kämpfer der gegnerischen Fraktion. Undf genau das kommt in einem solchen Spiel überhaupt nicht rüber. Warum also krampfhaft nebenbei so tun, als wäre Krieg etwas schlechtes, während man sich über weite Teile des Spiels über seine großartigen "Morde" freut?


 
Schon wieder dieses Schwarz weiss. Du bist der Meinung, dass Soldaten Mörder sind? Dann bist du noch shizophrener als so manch anderer. Niemand tut "krampfhaft" so, als wäre Krieg etwas Schlechtes. Dieses "krampfhaft" ist ein Wort aus deiner Schwarzweiss-Argumentation. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Shooter viel Spass machen kann und gerade wenn der Spieler bestraft wird, wenn er nen Zivilisten abknallt, wird er laut "SCHEISSE!" rufen. Und genau darum gehts doch. Hier sind die Grenzen, schießen ja, jagen auch, aber Zivilisten abknallen, Punktabzug. Was ist daran schwer zu vermitteln??


----------



## Sam28 (31. August 2011)

Wenn man dramatische Sachen einbaut kann man das gut machen ohne den Spieler selbst solche moralisch fragwürdigen Sachen machen zu lassen.
CoD wird auch gerne als spielbaren Actionfilm bezeichnet, auch bei Kriegsfilmen gibt es viele gute Anti-Kriegsfilme die aufrütteln, auch Spiele sollen das können.
Bei Homefront war es gut zu sehen wie man eine gute Story macht, die den Schrecken des Krieges zeigt.
So was wünsche ich mir für die ganzen Shooter, gute Story die auch den Spieler immer mal wieder auf die Realität hinweist.


----------



## stawacz (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Krieg keinen Spaß - außer man hat was an der Birne. Menschen zu töten ist kein Spaß - egal ob Zivilist oder trauriger Kämpfer der gegnerischen Fraktion. Undf genau das kommt in einem solchen Spiel überhaupt nicht rüber. Warum also krampfhaft nebenbei so tun, als wäre Krieg etwas schlechtes, während man sich über weite Teile des Spiels über seine großartigen "Morde" freut?


 

du solltest dir mal die doku über wiki leaks angucken wie es im"heutigen" krieg so abgeht.da geben soldaten am ende des tages an wieviel kills sie geschafft haben oder beschießen aus nem heli zivilisten busse mit kindern und freuen sich einen,,du glaubst garnich wieviel da einen an der birne haben


----------



## Parady (31. August 2011)

Ich hab bisher in keinem Spiel die Sau rausgelassen. War bisher immer der Gute - Selbst in Fallout 3. Solange dadurch nichts im Spiel gestrichen wird, hab ich auch nichts dagegen, wieder den Guten zu spielen.


----------



## Dyson (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ohne dir unterstellen zu wollen, dass du ausschließlich auf Grafik achtest, so finde ich es doch zumindest fragwürdig, dass man sich bei jedem neuen Spiel über die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten freut, da man der Realität angeblich immer näher zu kommen glaubt, sich aber anschließend noch immer hinstellt und behauptet, ausschließlich auf Polygone zu schießen. Wenn dem so wäre und wir uns alle ständig darüber bewusst sein wollten, dass wir nur auf Polygone schießen, so bräuchten wir keinen technischen Fortschritt. Derartigen Spaß könnten wir nämlich noch immer auch auf dem ATARI haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist ja gerade das tolle an einem Spiel, dass man sich in seine Welt hineingezogen fühlt und gegebenenfalls auch Entscheidungen trifft, die man mit sich selbst vereinbaren kann. Ich habe bspw bis heute noch nie das Adam aus den Mädels in Bioshock gezogen - wohl wissend, dass diese Kinder nicht real sind. Natürlich könnte ich mich auch hinmsetzen und sagen "das sind nur Polygone - also zieh das Adam". Es würde mir aber absolut keinen Spaß machen, weil ich mich damit nicht identifizieren würde.
> 
> Deine Idee, Zivilisten retten zu wollen, kann man auch hinterfragen. Was ist, wenn man sie nicht retten kann? Welchen spielerischen Mehrwert sollte dies haben? Soll es uns zeigen, dass im Krieg Unbeteiligte sterben und Krieg schlecht ist? Ist das der Sinn eines Spiels? Würde sich übrigens mit deiner Aussage widersprechen, dass diese Leute nur Polygone sind. Denn wozu sollte man im Krieg Polygone retten? Da hätte ich bspw besseres zu tun


 
Also für mich ist allgegenwärtig was echt und nicht echt ist, keine Ahnung wie das bei dir ist, insofern ist deine ganze Sichtweise für mich wenig nachvollziehbar.
Wenn ich etwas spiele versuche ich gut zu sein, das beste rauszuholen, die Bösen zu besiegen, und die Unschuldigen zu retten, ob das nun aussieht wie Ghost 'n Goblins oder HighEnd Grafik hat ist doch total schnuppe, die Motivation bleibt die gleiche.
Da ist deine Frage nach dem spielerischen Mehrwert auch gleich beantwortet, entweder es gibt das Ziel unschuldige Opfer zu vermeiden oder eben nicht und man kann rücksichtlos vorgehen weil zivile Opfer sowieso nicht möglich sind... kommt für mich weniger Anspruch gleich.


----------



## thor2101 (31. August 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> ... entweder es gibt das Ziel unschuldige Opfer zu vermeiden oder eben nicht und man kann rücksichtlos vorgehen weil zivile Opfer sowieso nicht möglich sind... kommt für mich weniger Anspruch gleich.


 
Sehr gute Aussage. Wenn es zivile Opfer mit Punktabzug geben würde, würde das Spiel enorm an Anspruch gewinnen, was in diesem Falle leider verpasst wird. Schade, Dice!


----------



## Svatlas (31. August 2011)

Wer mehr will, brauch ganz dringend einen Arzt der im schnell hilft....Stimme dem voll und ganz zu! Sowas muss auch nicht sein und da hat Patrick Bach auch recht.

Nun muss nur noch die Eula geändert werden und alles ist in Butter.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

> "Wenn man einem Spieler die Wahl lässt, gute oder böse Dinge zu tun, wird er sich zumeist für die dunkle Seite entscheiden."


 Sicher schaue ich schon mal, was denn passiert, wenn man in GTA/Mafia ... jemanden überfährt, oder ob man Zivilisten überhaupt angreifen kann. Und bei ME2 hat es mir auch Spaß gemacht, Shepherd auf den Bösartigkeitslevel zu spielen, daß sie Sätze wie "_Eine Kugel löst jedes Problem._" von sich gibt.

Aber daß ich mich "immer" oder auch nur "meistens" zur bösen Seite orientiere, ist falsch.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ohne dir unterstellen zu wollen, dass du ausschließlich auf Grafik achtest, so finde ich es doch zumindest fragwürdig, dass man sich bei jedem neuen Spiel über die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten freut, da man der Realität angeblich immer näher zu kommen glaubt, ...


... der realistischeren *Darstellung *einer *fiktiven *Realität ...



> ... sich aber anschließend noch immer hinstellt und behauptet, ausschließlich auf Polygone zu schießen. Wenn dem so wäre und wir uns alle ständig darüber bewusst sein wollten, dass wir nur auf Polygone schießen, so bräuchten wir keinen technischen Fortschritt. Derartigen Spaß könnten wir nämlich noch immer auch auf dem ATARI haben.


Stimmt, *brauchen *wir nicht. Aber wenn es besser aussehen *kann*, warum sollte es das dann nicht?



> Meiner Meinung nach ist ja gerade das tolle an einem Spiel, dass man sich in seine Welt hineingezogen fühlt und gegebenenfalls auch Entscheidungen trifft, die man mit sich selbst vereinbaren kann.


... oder eben auch mal Sachen macht, die man im richtigen Leben wegen mangelnder Fähigkeiten (realistisch oder fiktiv), moralischer Einstellung oder Gesetzen nicht machen würde. Weil es diese Grenzen im Spiel nicht gibt. Oder: um zu gucken, *wo *es sie denn gibt.

Apropos Grenzen:
Das Spiel kann noch so realistisch programmiert sein: Irgendwo ist immer der Level zu Ende. Irgendwo gibt es immer eine Steinwand, Trümmer, Wasser, ... wo du nicht drüber kommst, durchschwimmen kannst etc. 
Oder Items, Türen, Kisten, Müll, etc, mit denen du nicht interagieren kannst.
Obwohl es die Logik der Spielwelt eigentlich zulassen müsste.

Dadurch wird man eigentlich ständig daran erinnert, daß man sich in einer Spielwelt befindet - selbst wenn man Probleme haben sollte, dazwischen zu differenzieren.


----------



## Olsen84 (31. August 2011)

Ihr solltet nicht vergessen, auf welche Aussage ich geantwortet habe. Also nicht alles durcheinander würfeln. Ich habe behauptet, dass es keinen Lerneffekt dadurch gibt. Mehr nicht. Ob sich dadurch der anspruch verändert, wurde von mir gar nicht erwähnt. Es ging allein um den Lerneffekt bzw das große Empathievermögen, welches durch Zivilisten geprägt werden sollte. Und das halte ich für Quatsch. 
Man könnte ebenso Empathie empfinden, wenn man die Geräuschkulisse hört, während man einen Gegner messert. Hat das schonmal jemanden zum Nachdenken gebracht? Den Großteil wahrscheinlich nicht. Anspruch hin, Spaß am Spiel her: den großen "ach um Himmels Willen - Krieg ist ja böse, denn da sterben Zivilisten"-Effekt wirds nicht geben.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dadurch wird man eigentlich ständig daran erinnert, daß man sich in einer Spielwelt befindet - selbst wenn man Probleme haben sollte, dazwischen zu differenzieren.



die grenze muss nicht bis in alle ewigkeit bestehen.
spätestens dann muss man die diskussion, denke ich zumindest, wieder führen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (31. August 2011)

Ich persönlich tendiere in Spielen grundsätzlich dazu auf der "guten" Seite zu spielen (Außer in Dungeon Keeper  ). Bei Fallout 3/ New Vegas, Oblivion etc. oder ganz aktuell Deus Ex: Human Revolution habe ich ja selbst schon ein schlechtes Gewissen einen Diebstahl zu begehen und dadurch Karma zu verlieren (Fallout/Oblivion) oder einen Polizisten zu erledigen, der nur seinen Job macht, geschweige denn einen Zivilisten (Deus Ex). Auch das Bioshock Beispiel gilt für mich. Ich habe noch nicht eine einzige Little Sister "geerntet".

Den bösen zu spielen würde mir keinen Spaß machen. Ich kann und will mich mit dieser Rolle nicht identifizieren.

Zivilisten in einem BF fände ich innerhalb eines gewissen Rahmens jedoch ein reizvolles Element. "Kollateralschäden" könnten sich ausgesprochen empfindlich auf den Ticketverlust auswirken und so zu einem interessanten taktischen Element werden. Da wären schon interessante Situationen denkbar. Allerdings würde das unter Umständen dazu führen, dass Spieler auf (ziemlich perverse) reale Taktiken zurückgreifen die aus Gameplay- Sicht weniger Wünschenswert wären (menschliche Schutzschilde).

Mich stört die Entscheidung von DICE nicht im geringsten. Wäre ein solches Feature enthalten, wäre ein BF3 im Multiplayer aber sicher deutlich fordernder..

Übrigens gibt es das Element "Zivilisten" bereits in manchen Spielen mit kriegerischem Setting: In ARMA 2 z.B. spielen Zivilisten gleich beim ersten Einsatz der Kampagne eine größere Rolle. Es gilt eine Funkstation in einem Dorf auszuschalten. Ich habe die Wahl das Dorf bombadieren zu lassen und damit zahlreiche Zivile Opfer in Kauf zu nehmen, oder in das Dorf einzudringen und den Funkmast mit einer Satchel Charge zu sprengen. Die Vorgehensweise wirkt sich auch auf den weiteren Spielberlauf aus. Was glaubt ihr wohl wofür ich mich entschieden habe?

ARMA 2 und Operation Arrowhead binden Zivilisten häufiger in's Spiel ein. Auch hier hätte man die "Gelegenheit" alles was zwei Beine hat über den Haufen zu schiessen. Kein Mensch regt sich darüber auf und ich behaupte dass nahezu alle ARMA Spieler versuchen die "zivielen Opfer" soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden.

Komisch, in Bezug auf BF3 reagieren hier manche geradezu hysterisch. 

Um es noch einmal zu betonen: Ich brauche solch ein Feature nicht, stelle es mir aber durchaus als taktisch reizvollen Faktor vor.

Grüße,
Flo

PS: Die Flughafenmission in COD ist ein Gewaltporno. Solch ein Element brauch es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Schrecken des Krieges will ich in einem Spiel in der Regel gar nicht plakativ serviert bekommen, dafür eignen sich andere Medien besser (schaut euch mal "Restrepo" an, um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen). Ich habe aber überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn das Spielgeschehen realistische(re) Bedingungen mit einbezieht und auch ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregt. Ein Gewaltporno taugt dafür meiner Meinung nach nur extrem begrenzt.


----------



## Vordack (31. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oder: um zu gucken, *wo *es sie denn gibt.



Ich stimme Dir in fast allen Punkten Deines Postings zu, nur muß ich mich vehement gegen obiges Äußerungen äußern. Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und NICHT dazu geeignet irgendwelche moralischen oder sonstweilige Grenzen auszuloten.

Alle Gamer haben schon mal einen paar Pixel in Form eines Menschen getötet. Viele davon währen mit Sicherheit nicht in der Lage im Ernstfall abzudrücken. Genauso haben viele schon, was weiß ich, Postal gespielt, jedoch sind diese Grenzen die man in sochen Spielen überschreitet und es lustig findet auf keinen Fall ein Garant dafür daß man es auch im RL(tm) machen würde/könnte.

Falls ich Dich falsch verstanden habe vergiss meinen Text


----------



## kornhill (31. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und warum lädst du nicht gleich neu?


 
Ja verdammt. Warum eigentlich nicht..... Das war ne coole Frage. Ich hab alle upgrades in meine 10mm gesteckt. Die muss man doch auch mal ausprobieren.  ... hui hui hui... ich weiss es nicht. Mal darüber nachdenken....

Zu der Diskussion hier. Ich finde hier sind wirklich gute Ansichten dabei. Ich denke das jeder Mensch so etwas anders empfinden würde, wenn plötzlich ein Kind in BF3 über die Strassen springt. Manche empfinden das als sehr authentisch und Stimmungssteigernd. Andere wären glaube ich auf den Tot schockiert. Die nächste würden es einfach umballern und damit andere Spieler sehr schocken. 

--> Ich glaube nicht das DICE sich diesem wirklich heissen Problem stellen will. Man kann Menschen nicht über einen Kamm scheren, und da es sich doch in erster Linie um ein Spiel handelt (hoffe ich doch), würde ich dieses Thema auch nicht so aggressiv angehen wollen. Weil wenn man sich einmal in diese Richtung bewegt, ist es ganz schwer einen dementsprechenden Ruf wieder loszuwerden. Und ganz leicht das es falsch verstanden wird.


----------



## kingcoolstar (31. August 2011)

Irgendeiner schrieb hier, dass sie (Zivilisten) geben sollte und wenn man sie erschießt, dafür Punktabzüge kriegt. Erstmals stimme ich Patrick Bach zu. Er hat recht was er sagt, aber das mit den Punktabzüge ist auch keine schlechte Idee, und macht vielleicht das ganze Spiel mit den Zivilisten die man nicht töten darf etwas lebendiger, man ansonsten Punktabzüge dafür erhält.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die grenze muss nicht bis in alle ewigkeit bestehen.
> spätestens dann muss man die diskussion, denke ich zumindest, wieder führen.


 Nun ja, aber bis es ein Spiel gibt, bei dem man sämtliche Türen öffnen/eintreten, sämtliche Zäune umfahren, Glasscheiben zerstören,Bäume fällen, Äpfel zum Wachsen eines Baumes in den Boden eingraben kann und ähnliches oder die NPCs auch mal ein richtiges Leben haben und sich nachts ins Bett legen und ihre Läden schliessen oder auch mal auf dem Scheißhaus sitzen oder vielleicht auch mal was machen, was mit dem Spieler Charakter nicht das Geringste zu tun hat ... bis es all das in *einem *Spiel gibt, das dauert sicherlich noch einige Zeit.

Und dann ist ja auch immer noch fraglich, wieviel davon denn in einem *Spiel *(und nicht in einer Kleinstadtsimulation oä) sinnvoll wäre.



Vordack schrieb:


> > Oder: um zu gucken, *wo *es denn [Grenzen] gibt.
> 
> 
> Ich stimme Dir in fast allen Punkten Deines Postings zu, nur muß ich mich vehement gegen obiges Äußerungen äußern. Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und NICHT dazu geeignet irgendwelche moralischen oder sonstweilige Grenzen auszuloten.


Fatales Fehlverständnis:
Ich meinte natürlich die Grenzen* innerhalb der Spielrealität*. Sprich: Was passiert denn im Spiel, wenn ich einen umbringe, was klaue, eine Scheibe einschlage, einen Hund überfahre? Was passiert im Spiel, wenn ich einer alten Dame über die Straße helfe (falls das denn überhaupt geht)? Was passiert im Spiel, wenn ich versuche, soweit wie möglich nach <beliebige Himmelsrichtung> zu fahren?

Sprich: Wie sind die realen, physikalischen und moralischen Grenzen im Spiel umgesetzt? Kommt man nur als "Gutmensch" weiter, oder gibt es überhaupt eine "böse" Alternative? Sind die physikalischen Grenzen banal ((Stein-)Wand; hüfthohe Hindernisse, über die man innerhalb der Spiellogik eigentlich problemlos drüberhüpfen könnte) oder sinnvoll in die Spielwelt integriert (à la _Resident Evil 2_ Film: eine eingezäunte Stadt unter Quarantäne: Ziel ist es, aus der Stadt zu entkommen)?



> Falls ich Dich falsch verstanden habe vergiss meinen Text


Nö.


----------



## Broken24 (31. August 2011)

Bei ArmA ja selbst schon bei OFP, welches seit über 10 Jahren existiert, gibt es Zivilisten und niemand hat es bis heute Interessiert. Dabei ist ArmA eher mehr Simulator als "Spiel" und wäre damit sogar eigentlich noch kontroverser als BF3 es je könnte.

Ich denke der Grund warum die ArmA Community bisher keine mediale Entbrüstung losgetreten hat liegt daran, dass die ArmA Community mit sowas umgehen kann, da Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Frag-Shootern das anspruchsvolle Gameplay eine erwachsene Spielerschaft hervorgebracht hat.
Die meisten populären Games leiden auf der anderen Seite unter einem Hype, welcher die jüngeren Gamer gerade zu magisch anzieht und das macht sich dann auf YouTube mit skurilen Videos ala "100 funniest ways to murder civilians" bemerkbar...

Ich finde die Entscheidung bei einem Spiel wie Battlefield 3 auf Zivilisten zu verzichten eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, jedoch fungiert es leider gleichzeitig als Symbol für die Unfähigkeit eines Großteils der Gamer mit ernsten Thematiken umzugehen.#

Peace Out.


----------



## AWYN (31. August 2011)

Wie war das damals? Als Mama gefragt hat, "Warum schießt du denn auf dieses Ding da?" - "Na weil es mich bedroht und ich sonst sterben würde!"
Die selbe Regel greift doch auch heute noch, also warum in aller Welt redet man erstens darüber und hält es zweitens für nötig sich dafür zu rechtfertigen?!
Durch die freundlichen ReleaseGroups wird dieses Spiel auch viele viele Kiddies zu Gesicht bekommen, DICE macht also alles richtig mit dieser Entscheidung.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

AWYN schrieb:


> Wie war das damals? Als Mama gefragt hat, "Warum schießt du denn auf dieses Ding da?" - "Na weil es mich bedroht und ich sonst sterben würde!"


 Ja sicher sagt man das so. Weil die Spielfigur ja die Repräsentation seiner selbst in der Spielwelt ist. Man spielt eine Rolle, genau wie Schauspieler; genau wie Schriftsteller, die ihre Figuren Sachen tun lassen, die sie persönlich nicht tun würden.

Aber es würde doch jetzt niemand, der eine Runde Ego Shooter gespielt hat, zur Polizei gehen und behaupten: "Ich habe heute 45 Menschen erschossen, bitte verhaften sie mich." (Selbstanzeigetrieb vorausgesetzt)

=> Ein Spieler trennt klar zwischen Spielrealität und Real Life™.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. August 2011)

Früher war alles besser da konnte man noch in Ultima Kinder tot prügeln und sie in Fallout durchlöchern, heute muss immer alles irgendwie politisch korrekt sein, wo bleibt denn da der Spass.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (31. August 2011)

Broken24 schrieb:


> Bei ArmA ja selbst schon bei OFP, welches seit über 10 Jahren existiert, gibt es Zivilisten und niemand hat es bis heute Interessiert. Dabei ist ArmA eher mehr Simulator als "Spiel" und wäre damit sogar eigentlich noch kontroverser als BF3 es je könnte.
> 
> Ich denke der Grund warum die ArmA Community bisher keine mediale Entbrüstung losgetreten hat liegt daran, dass die ArmA Community mit sowas umgehen kann, da Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Frag-Shootern das anspruchsvolle Gameplay eine erwachsene Spielerschaft hervorgebracht hat.
> Die meisten populären Games leiden auf der anderen Seite unter einem Hype, welcher die jüngeren Gamer gerade zu magisch anzieht und das macht sich dann auf YouTube mit skurilen Videos ala "100 funniest ways to murder civilians" bemerkbar...
> ...


 
liegt daran, dass arma nicht so bekannt ist, guckste mw2, flughafen, ist nichts gegen das, was in anderen games abgeht und trotzdem kacken alle drauf los, dass liegt alles am bekantheitsgrad, battlefield war damals auch nicht so bekannt, erst seit bf bc2


----------



## bicsum (31. August 2011)

Ich persönlich habe immer Probleme "die dunkle Seite" zu spielen. Ich spiele derartige Spiele   meist als "guter" durch und nehme mir dann beim 2. Durchlauf vor den "bösen" zu spielen, aber irgendwie kann ich das meist nicht bis Ende durchziehen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist es eh alles Fiktion. An sich müsste man auch bei Lego Frauen und Kinder verbieten, da man da auch die Möglichkeit hat sie zu erschießen.


----------



## Brainpulse (31. August 2011)

erm, die Frage ob man zivilisten in Battlefield erscießen kann, stand doch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion! Wieso gibt es dann einen Artikel darüber? Darum geht es in Battlefield doch gar nicht.

Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## springenderBusch (31. August 2011)

Der MAnn spricht mir aus der Seele !


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mh, prinzipiell geb ich dem mann zwar recht (blut ungleich erwachsen), allerdings finde ich es bedenklich, dass er offenbar felsenfest davon ausgeht, dass die mehrzahl der bf3-spieler folgendes ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, tun würde: "Wahrscheinlich würde der Spieler das virtuelle Kind töten."
> 
> aber selbst wenn: irgendwie spricht seine sichtweise irgendwo doch gegen das oft zu hörendende: "ist doch nur ein spiel, die gewalt ist doch nicht echt."
> wieso sollte es dann verwerflich sein pixel-kinder um die ecke zu bringen?
> ...


 
In ArmA 2 z.B. gibt es auch Zivilisten, mit denen man sich auch unterhalten kann, fragen kann, ob sie Feinde in der Nähe gesehen haben und solche Sachen.

Ich hab jedenfalls damit kein Problem, wenn Zivilisten in einem Spiel vorkommen. Ist es nicht eher merkwürdig, wenn keine vorkommen? Wenn man in ein Krisengebiet in einem Shooter geschickt wird und alles so ausgestorben leer ist? 

Mit dem Blut hat er allerdings recht. Wenn man es übertreibt, dann wirkt es eher unfreiwillig komisch. Siehe Dragon Age: Da haut man - überspitzt ausgedrückt - eine Fliege kaputt und die Charaktere sehen aus, als hätten sie 20 Drachen getötet. Das ist dann hochgradig albern.


----------



## WaldebeatZ (31. August 2011)

.... dass die nicht drauf kommen "unartiges" Verhalten zu bestrafen ,stattdessen sehen sie sich gezwungen Reaktionen von Zivilisten nicht mit in das Spiel in gewisser Maßen einzubinden .... 

Ich meine wenn man im echten Krieg aus welchen Grund auch immer einen Zivilisten verletzt oder gar tötet ,dass es Folgen für einen haben wird und die sollte es im Spiel auch geben !

Nur weil ein Spiel den Beschuss auf unschuldige Pixel zulässt, sollte man es nicht gleich so auffassen, dass das Spiel bzw. die Entwickler Mord oder was auch immer gut heißen XD


----------



## Sirius89 (31. August 2011)

Das kommt ganz drauf an......

Ich z.B wünsch mir nen klein wenig mehr Blut im War40k Space Marine MP einfach weils 40k is,eines der blutigsten und düstersten Universen überhaupt einfach weils atmosphäre transportiert wenns nich total overdone is.

Kindisch find ichs aber auch wenn man sich z.B irgendwelche NPC Zivilisten haben will in nem Kriegsspiel da muss ich zustimmen.
Brauch jetzt wirklich nich in jedem game exlodierende Köpfe,abgetrennte Gliedmaßen und Missionen wo ich Zivilisten niederballern soll.(Cod *cough*).


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. August 2011)

Beta, lass kancken schwugele! ^^


----------



## saubermann666 (31. August 2011)

Nun ja... Bei Half-Life 1 hab ich damals keinen vom Sicherheitsdienst umgelegt, um seine Waffe zu bekommen. Die Wissenschaftler auch nicht. Im Gegenteil - an einer Stelle, bei der sie mit Selbstschussanlagen umzingelt sind, hab ich dutzende Male neu geladen damit ich keinen verliere...
Bei Fallout 3 hab ich versucht, das Spiel auch mal auf "böse" durchzuspielen. Na super, spätestens die Leute in Megaton (so hieß die Stadt doch?) tat es mir leid - Spiel neu gestartet, neu angefangen 
Was sicher nicht heißt, das ich total der Gutmensch bin. Bei dem Spiel, in dem Katzen im Inventar waren, wars mir wiederum völlig egal - immer schön drauf. Ich denke, das hängt wirklich vom Szenario ab, wieviel man von der spielerischen Freiheit "genießen" mag. Wenn ich mich zu sehr der "Umwelt" verbunden fühle, desto mehr lass ich den Helden statt des Bösewichts raushängen.
Wo er aber sicher recht hat - sobalt irgendeine Tätigkeit in einem Spiel auch nur möglich ist, z.B. auf Zivilisten schießen, wird diese Tätigkeit immer in Verbindung mit dem Spiel gebracht.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Find ich ne gute Einstellung. Leider ist es tatsächlich so, dass sich viele Spieler, die sich selbst als erwachsen definieren, an derartigen Möglichkeiten erfreuen würden. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit Mündigkeit oder Meinungsfreiheit etc. zu tun. Man kann auch sehr nahe an der Realität sein, ohne dabei Zivilisten erschießen zu können. Denn allein die Möglichkeit reizt leider Gottes bereits eine Vielzahl der intelligenten Masse.
> Bestes Negativbeispiel bleibt für mich Modern Warfare 2. Ich hab das Flughafen-Level gesehen und seitdem kommt mir kein Teil dieser Schmutzfirma mehr auf meine Platte.


 
ich meine es gibt tausend gründe gegen cod, aber das flughafen lvl? wtf! davon abgesehen das man es überspringen konnte/man nur durchgehen brauchte, was ist daran schlimm? es ist ein spiel! oder haste die "von oben" flugzeug meets moorhuhn mission auch nicht gespielt?


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (31. August 2011)

Wer Homefront gespielt hat kann sich vielleicht an die Szene erinnern am Anfang als man im Bus fährt bevor man befreit wird. Da steht am Straßenrand eine kleine junge Familie (Mann, Frau und ein kleines Kind) mit erhobenen Händen vor einem Japaner, und der erschießt die beiden Erwachsenen. Das Kind läuft schreiend zu Ihnen während Sie zusammensacken und liegen bleiben. Man selbst ist nur Zuschauer. Diese Szene wirkte aber so verstörend auf mich in diesem Moment, daß ich meine Maus und Tastatur ausließ und ich mich in meinen Sessel zurückfallen ließ. Ich dachte "Oh mein Gott".

Ich finde solche Szenen sind in "Spielen" nicht nötig. Schon gar nicht selbst in so einer Weise zu interagieren (müssen). Es geht um den Spielspass und im MP vor allem um Teamgeist. Missionen gemeinsam spielerisch zu bewältigen, und nicht den "bösen" Terroristen zu spielen der Menschen abschlachtet.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Bitfreezer schrieb:


> Jup, die haben eben nicht nötig, irgendwelche markanten, unnötigen Levels zu machen, nur um in die Medien zu kommen. Das Flughafen-Level war für mich ein Grund, danach kein Call of Duty mehr zu kaufen. Denn wenn ein Spiel von sich aus gut ist, braucht es so etwas Dummes nicht, um erfolgreich zu sein. = IMO


 
was denn daran dumm? es war weder sinnlos für die story, noch hats das schlechte verhalten verherrlicht...
aber du bist gegen sinnloses töten? dann engangier dich gegen massentierhaltung, krieg und hunger auf der welt, anstatt hier über was virtuelles rumzuweinen...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> er hat vollkommen recht und ich teile seine meinung seit vielen jahren. auch ich habe mich früher drüber geärgert, wenn es kein "blut" zu sehen gab. aber das traf dann eher spiele wie left4dead oder andere phantasy-shooter.
> 
> ich kann mich allerdings auch guten gewissens von denen ausschliessen, die dumm auf zivilisten ballern würden. klar ist bei gta schonmal ein passant getroffen worden, aber ich habe kein blutbad veranstaltet.
> 
> den quasi angesprochenen cod-teil habe ich komplett boykottiert und seitdem auf die kiddie-serie verzichtet. für so einen scheiss bin ich einfach zu alt.


 
naja mitreden ohne nie die erfahrung gemacht zu haben, ganz groß! tipp, das lvl hatte was für sich, sehr beklemmende athmosphäre...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ebenso den Satz ""Erwachsen bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr Blut – das ist etwas, was  viele Leute da draußen gerne verwechseln. Ganz ehrlich? Es ist kindisch,  sich mehr Blut zu wünschen."
> 
> Finde ich auch persönlich nicht notwendig für ein gutes Spiel. In den MP-Matches schalte ich es oft sogar ganz aus, da es einfach nur stört. Einen Treffer bekommt man schließlich mittlerweile an der HUD-Reaktion angezeigt.


 
naja geht aber eher mehr um den sp, klar im mp schaltet man alles ab und stellt die grafik auf low, aber im sp gehts halt um die athmosphäre und da ist blut im allgemeinen schon wichtig..., weil natürlich (kommt halt immer auf die gestaltung an)


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (31. August 2011)

Es gibt auch Leute die auf "SAW" stehen, weiterer Kommentar überflüssig


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (31. August 2011)

ob das was groß ausmachen würde. es sit echt unnütz weil jeder normale nicht auf zivilisten schießt.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Ach wie höchstdramatisch wenn man in einem Computerspiel "Zivilisten" (sind am Ende auch nur Polygonhaufen) töten kann.
> Ich finde es kindisch wenn man ständig so ein Geschiss um solche Pille Palle macht.
> 
> Im übrigen macht es gerade in einem Kriegsspiel Sinn das auch Zivilisten ums Leben kommen können, es sollte sogar eine spielerische Herausforderung sein eben dies zu vermeiden.


 
! interessantes element zivilisten auf der map, wobei kommt halt auch auf die menge und die orte an, damits nicht unrealistisch wird...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich. Wenn ich in nem Game ne Waffe habe und ein Kind vor mir, würde ich im Leben nich drauf kommen es zu erschießen oO. Steh ich jetzt mit dieser Meinung allein da? Laut der Aussage von dem Typen, scheinbar schon


 
naja ist wohl der reiz den "verbotenen", bzw etwas was man so im realen leben nicht tun kann/würde...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. August 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Wer Homefront gespielt hat kann sich vielleicht an die Szene erinnern am Anfang als man im Bus fährt bevor man befreit wird. Da steht am Straßenrand eine kleine junge Familie (Mann, Frau und ein kleines Kind) mit erhobenen Händen vor einem Japaner, und der erschießt die beiden Erwachsenen. Das Kind läuft schreiend zu Ihnen während Sie zusammensacken und liegen bleiben. Man selbst ist nur Zuschauer. Diese Szene wirkte aber so verstörend auf mich in diesem Moment, daß ich meine Maus und Tastatur ausließ und ich mich in meinen Sessel zurückfallen ließ. Ich dachte "Oh mein Gott".
> 
> Ich finde solche Szenen sind in "Spielen" nicht nötig. Schon gar nicht selbst in so einer Weise zu interagieren (müssen). Es geht um den Spielspass und im MP vor allem um Teamgeist. Missionen gemeinsam spielerisch zu bewältigen, und nicht den "bösen" Terroristen zu spielen der Menschen abschlachtet.


 

Macht mir jetzt zwar nichts aus, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein, die wollen doch Aufmerksamkeit erregen weil damals die Flughafenszene in aller Munde war.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ohne dir unterstellen zu wollen, dass du ausschließlich auf Grafik achtest, so finde ich es doch zumindest fragwürdig, dass man sich bei jedem neuen Spiel über die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten freut, da man der Realität angeblich immer näher zu kommen glaubt, sich aber anschließend noch immer hinstellt und behauptet, ausschließlich auf Polygone zu schießen. Wenn dem so wäre und wir uns alle ständig darüber bewusst sein wollten, dass wir nur auf Polygone schießen, so bräuchten wir keinen technischen Fortschritt. Derartigen Spaß könnten wir nämlich noch immer auch auf dem ATARI haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist ja gerade das tolle an einem Spiel, dass man sich in seine Welt hineingezogen fühlt und gegebenenfalls auch Entscheidungen trifft, die man mit sich selbst vereinbaren kann. Ich habe bspw bis heute noch nie das Adam aus den Mädels in Bioshock gezogen - wohl wissend, dass diese Kinder nicht real sind. Natürlich könnte ich mich auch hinmsetzen und sagen "das sind nur Polygone - also zieh das Adam". Es würde mir aber absolut keinen Spaß machen, weil ich mich damit nicht identifizieren würde.
> 
> Deine Idee, Zivilisten retten zu wollen, kann man auch hinterfragen. Was ist, wenn man sie nicht retten kann? Welchen spielerischen Mehrwert sollte dies haben? Soll es uns zeigen, dass im Krieg Unbeteiligte sterben und Krieg schlecht ist? Ist das der Sinn eines Spiels? Würde sich übrigens mit deiner Aussage widersprechen, dass diese Leute nur Polygone sind. Denn wozu sollte man im Krieg Polygone retten? Da hätte ich bspw besseres zu tun



genau das ist doch der witz daran, einmal spielt man so, wie man selber handeln würde und einmal so, als wäre man ein richtiges arschloch, also so, wie man (meistens) nicht ist... und die dritte möglichkeit ist wohl, man probiert einfach etwas aus... was passiert wen ich den zivilisten hinterrücks erdolche und ausraube, was passiert wenn ich meinen auftraggeber erschieße...

mit c64 "grafik" wäre das nunja, semi-spassig...

@zivis retten: als gameplay element, ala bin ich rücksichtlos und töte sie, wenn sie stöten, oder ändere ich mein vorgehen damit sie überleben:
ingamebeispiel... bombardiere ich ein haus oder erstürme ich es nur
rlbeispiel... ändere ich als aufklärer meine stellung wenn ein hirte mir zunahe kommt/mein sichtfeld blockiert (müssen ..... manche streitkräfte) oder wird er einfach liqudiert um den auftrag nicht zu gefährden (machen manche streitkräfte so)?
DAS wäre interessant!


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass BF eher in die Richtung geht, dass es zeigt, wie grausam es sein kann. Dass inmitten eines Gefechts dir plötzlich Zivilisten in die Schusslinie rennen (aus Panik). Dass Kinder mit Waffen in der Hand auf dich zukommen und du entscheiden musst. Dass ganze Autokorsos mit Zivilisten zerbombt werden, ganz so wie im realen Leben eben. Das würde auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen, und könnte neben dem Spass Krieg zu führen einen gewissen Tiefgang haben. Aber nein. Bloss nicht polarisieren. CallofDuty hat es mit der Flughafenmission schon richtig gemacht. Denn genau so sieht es nunmal aus wenn Attentäter in Flughäfen, Hotels oder Clubs auf alles schiessen, was wegläuft. Nur leider geht das bei vielen einfach unter. Man nimmt es kurz zur Kenntnis und das wars. Wirklich zu begreifen was da gerade passiert ist, wenn zig junge Menschen ihr Leben verlieren, wegen irgendeiner politischen Scheisse, tun die Wenigsten. Da muss erst ein CoD herkommen, und alle schreien auf, wie schrecklich dass denn ist und ob das denn sein muss in einem Spiel und ich sage ja: weil wir nunmal jung genug sind, um ein paar Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, was in der Welt passiert.
> 
> Von mir aus: So real wie möglich! Nicht aus blutrünstigen Gründen, sondern um zu zeigen, was unsere Welt ist.



einmal für die wahrheit zitiert...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber ich habe selten eine so dermaßen blöde Aussage gehört!
> 
> Wo gibt es denn bitte Spaß am Krieg? Es gibt lediglich Spaß, am Rechner zu sitzen und einen anderen Spieler zu markieren/treffen. DAS ist Spaß - DAS hat aber NICHTS mit Krieg zu tun. Zudem ist es absoluter Humbug, die Gesellschaft aufklären zu wollen, indem man sie "nebenbei" an die "negativen Seiten" des Krieges erinnern will, während der Spieler eigentlich Spaß empfindet. Das ist psychologisch überhaupt nicht möglich.



 unterhaltung (spiel) != spass

ka was du für ein mensch bist, aber ich fühle mich auch wohl/habe spass wenn ich mich nicht mit anderen speilern messe... ich habe spass wenn ich lese, wenn ich mich über interessante themen informiere, wenn ich mich unterhalte, wenn ich koche, wenn ich tiere füttere...

also um unterhalten zu werden/über sachverhalte aufgeklärt zu werden muss man nicht unbedingt ein buch lesen. spiele können gewisse situationen, wie es sie nunmal gibt auch vermitteln und besonders situationen wie krieg/menschen sterben können so sehr realitätsnah rübergbracht werden UND wenn das einen schockiert sollte man nicht denken, "hä wie krank sind denn die entwickler", sondern !"hä warum hat die figur das jetzt gemacht, warum tötet jemand zivilisten..."!


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und warum lädst du nicht gleich neu?


 
weil er kurz frustriert ist (wütend auf den gegner), das man ihn entdeckt hat und sie ihn nun töten wollen... er denkt sich: ich wollte euch doch nur betäuben, aber okay wenn ihrs auf die harte tour wollt.... (alte herausforderung niemanden zu töten gescheitert -> neue herausfoderung selber überleben...)


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Das gefällt dir im Spie lund hat mit Krieg absolut nichts gemein. Wenn du in der Realität in einen Krieg verwickelt bist, dann tötest du in den meisten Fällen, um eben nicht selbst zu sterben. Du hast Todesangst, jede Verletzung bereitet dir Schmerzen, neben dir sitzen deine Freunde und weinen. Es gibt im Krieg keinen Spaß - außer man hat was an der Birne. Menschen zu töten ist kein Spaß - egal ob Zivilist oder trauriger Kämpfer der gegnerischen Fraktion. Undf genau das kommt in einem solchen Spiel überhaupt nicht rüber. Warum also krampfhaft nebenbei so tun, als wäre Krieg etwas schlechtes, während man sich über weite Teile des Spiels über seine großartigen "Morde" freut?


 
das würde ich nicht so unterstreichen, gerade heutzutage wo man nicht in den krieg "muss", sondern kann/darf/will...
und du würdest dich wundern wie es viele soldaten finden wenn afgahnen, per bomben/eigene fehlerhafte mörserbedienung, sterben...
und ich persönlich freue mich in nem kriegsspiel nicht über den krieg ansich, sondern über die unterhaltung, die athmosphäre, das gefühl (egal ob froh/traurig/nachdenklich)

Filmtipp: "Camp Armadillo" - so bekommt man auch als außenstehender nen interessanten einblick


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Wenn man dramatische Sachen einbaut kann man das gut machen ohne den Spieler selbst solche moralisch fragwürdigen Sachen machen zu lassen.
> CoD wird auch gerne als spielbaren Actionfilm bezeichnet, auch bei Kriegsfilmen gibt es viele gute Anti-Kriegsfilme die aufrütteln, auch Spiele sollen das können.
> Bei Homefront war es gut zu sehen wie man eine gute Story macht, die den Schrecken des Krieges zeigt.
> So was wünsche ich mir für die ganzen Shooter, gute Story die auch den Spieler immer mal wieder auf die Realität hinweist.



naja homefront war inscih nicht so stimmitg wie ich fand, wirkte irgendwie aufgesetzt und dieser technik kram... da kam das "ahhh hilfe meine heimat wird überrannt" bei world in conflict viel besser rüber...
und sowas sind gute spiele! die einen bewegen und mitreißen und etwas vermitteln...


.... und nun ersetzte man mal die USA mit Irak/Afghanistan und die osteuröpische Großmacht mit der "Koalition der Willigen"...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> du solltest dir mal die doku über wiki leaks angucken wie es im"heutigen" krieg so abgeht.da geben soldaten am ende des tages an wieviel kills sie geschafft haben oder beschießen aus nem heli zivilisten busse mit kindern und freuen sich einen,,du glaubst garnich wieviel da einen an der birne haben


 
naja an der brine haben, das ist verhalten was zum teil gebraucht wird und deswegen auch antrainiert werden muss...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> [...]
> Da ist deine Frage nach dem spielerischen Mehrwert auch gleich beantwortet, entweder es gibt das Ziel unschuldige Opfer zu vermeiden oder eben nicht und man kann rücksichtlos vorgehen weil zivile Opfer sowieso nicht möglich sind... kommt für mich weniger Anspruch gleich.


 
naja entweder du spielst das spiel im sp so, als ob du die meisten punkte erbeuten willst, oder so "wie du in der situation handeln würdest"... kommt halt drauf an, welchen anspruch du an dich richtest...

im mpisses naürlich wieder was anderes...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die grenze muss nicht bis in alle ewigkeit bestehen.
> spätestens dann muss man die diskussion, denke ich zumindest, wieder führen.


 
naja "disskusion" das spiel so gestalten wie es der creator/künstler will und nicht wie es ihm die "bild meute" vorschreibt...
wenns um gewinn geht, option zum überspringen von intensiven missionen/zivilisten-unsterblich-option ---> keine Disskusion
und ALLE mal darüber nachdenken, das alles passiert auch im echten leben, mit echten schicksalen/schmerzen ... nur weil man es tun kann, muss man es noch nicht tun, und wenn man es tut sollte man sich nicht beschweren, das man es tuen kann, denn ein gutes/interessantes SPIEL (für mich!) ist ein realitätsnahes/unterhaltsames SPIEL...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS: Die Flughafenmission in COD ist ein Gewaltporno. Solch ein Element brauch es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Schrecken des Krieges will ich in einem Spiel in der Regel gar nicht plakativ serviert bekommen, dafür eignen sich andere Medien besser (schaut euch mal "Restrepo" an, um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen). Ich habe aber überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn das Spielgeschehen realistische(re) Bedingungen mit einbezieht und auch ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregt. Ein Gewaltporno taugt dafür meiner Meinung nach nur extrem begrenzt.


 
naja okay, muss man halt wissen ob ein ein realitätsnahes spiel will, oder lieber ein realitätsfernes...


----------



## sinus89 (31. August 2011)

Ich bin generell auch nicht für eine wahnsinnig blutrünstige Darstellung von Gewalt, andererseits fände ich es auch mal sehr mutig von Seiten der Entwickler, eine realistische Darstellung eines eigentlich so heiklem Themas zu zeigen. Dazu müsste man aber auch einen Aufwand betreiben, gerade im Storytelling und im Charakterdesign, der sich für die Verkaufszahlen nicht lohnen würde. Dazu kommt, dass man bei einem so realistischen Thema bereits eine eigene Meinung hat, was einen daran hindert, so zu handeln, wie es ein echter Soldat tun würde, schon allein weil das eigene Überleben ja nicht davon abhängt.
Doch das der moralische Aspekt funktionieren kann (zumindest bei mir), hat Bioshock bereits gezeigt. Obwohl ich das Spiel 3mal hintereinander durchgespielt habe, konnte ich keine einzige Liite Sister umbringen, um an mehr Adam zu kommen.
Deswegen fände ich es interessant, gerade in einem Spiel für Erwachsene, auch moralisch schwierige Entscheidungen fällen zu müssen, oder im Zweifelsfall auch nicht mehr zu können, weil man nicht die Zeit dazu hat. Das muss aber auch verarbeitet werden können. Anders als in einem Call of Duty (Teil 1 und 2 mal ausgeschlossen), in dem ständig etwas passiert.
Schwierig ist der Umgang mit Gewalt in immer realistischeren Spielen natürlich, doch gibt es auch Raum für spielerisch interessante Lösungen.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir in fast allen Punkten Deines Postings zu, nur muß ich mich vehement gegen obiges Äußerungen äußern. Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und NICHT dazu geeignet irgendwelche moralischen oder sonstweilige Grenzen auszuloten.
> 
> Alle Gamer haben schon mal einen paar Pixel in Form eines Menschen getötet. Viele davon währen mit Sicherheit nicht in der Lage im Ernstfall abzudrücken. Genauso haben viele schon, was weiß ich, Postal gespielt, jedoch sind diese Grenzen die man in sochen Spielen überschreitet und es lustig findet auf keinen Fall ein Garant dafür daß man es auch im RL(tm) machen würde/könnte.
> 
> Falls ich Dich falsch verstanden habe vergiss meinen Text




warum ist ein spiel nicht dafür geeignet, klar nicht jedes spiel, aber wenn es authentisch/in sich schlüssig gestaltet ist, auf JEDEN fall! ist doch viel interessanter über die beweggründe nachzudenken, in moralisch schweren situationen zu stecken, als einfach nur Serious Sam like rumzuballern...

würde sogar noch weiter gehen und der cod flughafenmission 2 enden geben, wenn man nur mitgeht, kA "nur" 5 zivilisten erschießt und sonst daneben ballert, gleiche ende (misstrauen gegenüber deiner loyalität) und sonst halt ein ende wo man überlebt.... das wäre ein Dilemma und würde den Spieler vor eine Entscheidung stellen.


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

WaldebeatZ schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich meine wenn man im echten Krieg aus welchen Grund auch immer einen Zivilisten verletzt oder gar tötet ,dass es Folgen für einen haben wird und die sollte es im Spiel auch geben !
> 
> [...]


 

nunja der witz ist das es oft keine folgen hat, bzw man das garnicht mitbekommt wer was getötet hat.... würde man alle kombattanten die unbeteiligte verletzt/getötet haben aus den kampfhandlungen entfernen/bestrafen könnte man keine kriege führen....

das ist zwar der idealstatus wie du ihn beschreibst und sollte so auch auf ein entsprechendes spiel angewendet werden, ist aber nicht gang und gäbe...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz drauf an......
> 
> Ich z.B wünsch mir nen klein wenig mehr Blut im War40k Space Marine MP einfach weils 40k is,eines der blutigsten und düstersten Universen überhaupt einfach weils atmosphäre transportiert wenns nich total overdone is.
> 
> ...


 
explodierende köpfe brauchste in nem overdose spiel, ala serious sam - zivilisten brauchste in nem realitätsnahen kriegsspiel (ka arma evt) - keine zivilisten brauchste in nem "wir spielen krieg" spiel...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Wer Homefront gespielt hat kann sich vielleicht an die Szene erinnern am Anfang als man im Bus fährt bevor man befreit wird. Da steht am Straßenrand eine kleine junge Familie (Mann, Frau und ein kleines Kind) mit erhobenen Händen vor einem Japaner, und der erschießt die beiden Erwachsenen. Das Kind läuft schreiend zu Ihnen während Sie zusammensacken und liegen bleiben. Man selbst ist nur Zuschauer. Diese Szene wirkte aber so verstörend auf mich in diesem Moment, daß ich meine Maus und Tastatur ausließ und ich mich in meinen Sessel zurückfallen ließ. Ich dachte "Oh mein Gott".
> 
> Ich finde solche Szenen sind in "Spielen" nicht nötig. Schon gar nicht selbst in so einer Weise zu interagieren (müssen). Es geht um den Spielspass und im MP vor allem um Teamgeist. Missionen gemeinsam spielerisch zu bewältigen, und nicht den "bösen" Terroristen zu spielen der Menschen abschlachtet.


 
klar genau sowas braucht es doch, ums realitätsnah zu machen, bzw in dem fall auch schwarz/weiß zu definieren, was ist denn an dieser szene schlecht? sie ist intensiv und hat einen sinn, anderes wäre es wenn jede 5min irgendwelche zufälligen leute abgeschlachtet werden...

spass ist ein aspekt, aber ich persönlich mag solche differenzierten sachen und spiele nicht um mich berieseln zu lassen...


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> ob das was groß ausmachen würde. es sit echt unnütz weil jeder normale nicht auf zivilisten schießt.


 
würdest nicht auf EINEN zivilisten schießen wenn du dadurch verhindern könntest das dadurch irgednwas passiert und durch dieses ereignis 10zivilisten/deine freunde/du stirbst?


----------



## Yaschir (31. August 2011)

sinus89 schrieb:


> Ich bin generell auch nicht für eine wahnsinnig blutrünstige Darstellung von Gewalt, andererseits fände ich es auch mal sehr mutig von Seiten der Entwickler, eine realistische Darstellung eines eigentlich so heiklem Themas zu zeigen. Dazu müsste man aber auch einen Aufwand betreiben, gerade im Storytelling und im Charakterdesign, der sich für die Verkaufszahlen nicht lohnen würde. Dazu kommt, dass man bei einem so realistischen Thema bereits eine eigene Meinung hat, was einen daran hindert, so zu handeln, wie es ein echter Soldat tun würde, schon allein weil das eigene Überleben ja nicht davon abhängt.
> Doch das der moralische Aspekt funktionieren kann (zumindest bei mir), hat Bioshock bereits gezeigt. Obwohl ich das Spiel 3mal hintereinander durchgespielt habe, konnte ich keine einzige Liite Sister umbringen, um an mehr Adam zu kommen.
> Deswegen fände ich es interessant, gerade in einem Spiel für Erwachsene, auch moralisch schwierige Entscheidungen fällen zu müssen, oder im Zweifelsfall auch nicht mehr zu können, weil man nicht die Zeit dazu hat. Das muss aber auch verarbeitet werden können. Anders als in einem Call of Duty (Teil 1 und 2 mal ausgeschlossen), in dem ständig etwas passiert.
> Schwierig ist der Umgang mit Gewalt in immer realistischeren Spielen natürlich, doch gibt es auch Raum für spielerisch interessante Lösungen.



naja zivilisten (unbeteiligte) haben NICHTS mit deinem überleben zu tun, denn sonst sinds keine unbeteiligten... der witz ist nämlich du weißt nicht ist diese verschleite frau eine unbeteiligte/ne kämpferin/ist sie überhaupt ne frau... und das könnte man schon gut in ein spiel einbauen, denn wenn du weißt wer dein gegenüber ist, ist es auch nicht schwer die angemesse reaktion darauf zu liefern.... und das eigene leben kann sehr wohl davon abhängen, bzw in nem spiel ist der tot von nahestehenden personen/kameraden wohl tragischer...


----------



## Olsen84 (1. September 2011)

Yaschir schrieb:


> unterhaltung (spiel) != spass
> 
> ka was du für ein mensch bist, aber ich fühle mich auch wohl/habe spass wenn ich mich nicht mit anderen speilern messe... ich habe spass wenn ich lese, wenn ich mich über interessante themen informiere, wenn ich mich unterhalte, wenn ich koche, wenn ich tiere füttere...
> 
> also um unterhalten zu werden/über sachverhalte aufgeklärt zu werden muss man nicht unbedingt ein buch lesen. spiele können gewisse situationen, wie es sie nunmal gibt auch vermitteln und besonders situationen wie krieg/menschen sterben können so sehr realitätsnah rübergbracht werden UND wenn das einen schockiert sollte man nicht denken, "hä wie krank sind denn die entwickler", sondern !"hä warum hat die figur das jetzt gemacht, warum tötet jemand zivilisten..."!


 
Nimm dir die Zeit und lies noch einmal ganz genau nach, was ich geschrieben habe. Es ist natürlich schön, dass du heute Abend auf jede Einzelne Aussage der verschiedenen User geantwortet hast (^^), es bringt aber nichts, wenn du dabei nicht verstehst, worum es geht. 

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Welt nur Spaß am PC-Spielen haben kann oder dass Bücher schlecht sind , ich habe geschrieben, dass ein Spiel absolut nichts mit Krieg zu tun hat. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass viele von denen, die hier über ihre Künste im "Krieg" applaudieren, noch nie eine Waffe in der Hand hatten und schreiend weglaufen würden, sobald sie den Rückstoß ihres Gewehrs spüren. Man erlebt am PC eben absolut gar nichts vom wirklichen Krieg - genausowenig wie man weiß, wie Motorradfahren ist, nur weil man MotoGP gespielt hat. Die Sounds mögen gut sein und die Grafik immer ansprechender. Mit der Realität hats aber eben nichts zu tun. 

In einem Spiel wie Battlefield steht hauptsächlich der Spaß an der Taktik im Vordergrund bzw der Spaß daran, schneller zu sein als sein Gegenüber - im Sp ist sicherlich auch die Dichte der Story interessant. Von einem "Erleben des Krieges" kann aber eben an absolut keiner Stelle gesprochen werden. Und genau aus diesem Grund empfinde ich es als scheinheilig, das Einfügen von Zivilisten als besonders wertvoll bzw "gefühlsintensiv" zu bezeichnen. Als ob ich erst 40 Leute "töte" und im nächsten Moment, weil ich ein weinendes Kind sehe, an den Schrecken des Krieges erinnert werden würde. Klar hab ich mich vorher an Headshots und Messerkills erfreut, aber wenn ein Zivilist drauf geht, dann sieht man den Schmerz des Krieges so richtig ^^ Hört bitte auf, solche Märchen zu erzählen, nur um es irgendwie zu rechtfertigen. 

Als taktisches Element? Meinetwegen. Als "den anderen Blickwinkel gegenüber dem schönen Teil am Krieg"? Lächerlich.


----------



## Fm4Frequretschi (1. September 2011)

find ich gut!
bach hat komplett recht!


----------

